# NEED an opinion of Fuji road bikes



## choklit (Dec 14, 2005)

Hello,

I am interested in knowing about fiji road bikes in particular models from the late 1990's, any input would be greatly appreciated. 

I am interested in purchasing a used road bike and plan on using it to cycle to and from school approx. 25km per day, and I want to ensure it will be durable enough.


----------



## greenjp (May 8, 2005)

Fuji is a real brand that makes nice bikes. More important for you though is how well the particular 5+ year old bike you buy has been taken care of. Any bike regardless of brand could be junk if it's not been taken care of. 

jeff


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*Decent bikes, but lots of models, and care matters.*

Fuji made some nice bikes and some cheap ones, like most mass market manufacturers. Assuming it's had normal use and care, the frame should be fine. The condition of the components will vary a lot depending on how it's been maintained, whether it spent winters out in the rain, a lot of unpredictable factors. But it's presumably pretty cheap, and the parts that are most likely to need attention (maybe the BB, cables, derailleurs) generally respond well to cleaning, adjustment and lubrication, which don't cost much. You'll probably need tires and some small things like bar tape, etc. My commute bike is probably 15 years old (I bought it used), though, and it's the most reliable thing in the garage.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Fuji continued making steel bikes through the 1990s ... with relatively few aluminum offerings. This is probably a steel bike, which in my mind is a plus unless you live someplace where weather conditions would have increased the prospect for rust/corrosion.

Mostly, you'll just have to look at the condition.


----------

